# Univega Mountainbike 2008 Alpina HT-LTD. XT



## Yakuza2008 (17. Januar 2009)

Und hier der link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Univega-Mountainbike-2008-Alpina-HT-LTD-XT_W0QQitemZ140294862336QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item140294862336&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------

